# Baby Blanket



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Attached is one of a couple of baby blankets by Lydia I made recently. Full needle rib with a color changer. Made on a 965I with 900 ribber. Color changer works similar to YC6, but made for Brother/Knit King machines. They other blanket had baby's name and date of birth.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So sweet...love it.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

How cute is that? She will love it.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

How cute..certain to be treasured! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

So cute, love the bear!!!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

that is gorgeous, I love it.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## sardano (Aug 5, 2013)

just adorable.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

I love it! Just adorable


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

That is so cute!Really lovely!


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

How cute.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a YC6 for my Singer machines; just have to get brave enough to try it. lol


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I love it too!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,
The blanket is lovely!!
Where do you purchase "Lydia's" patterns??
Thanks!!!
Patty S


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW
that's impressive
I heard those 965i's are the best
This picture sure confirms that
I want to see more !!!!

patti


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Is the colour changer difficult to learn to use. I have one that came with the Brother I have, but have not plucked up the courage to try it yet.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is a treasure! Love it.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sweet. What a beautiful blanket.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, I love it. Can that only be done on a 965, I have a 950?


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

That is a darling blanket. Whoever gets it will feel so special! Can you put a picture up of the cover of the book and the name and probably the year it was printed? Please. Lydia who? I have a 940 and a color changer that I've never used and you've just inspired me. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done it is a lovely blanket you must be very proud


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Mrsmops (Dec 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## jimyarm (Jan 22, 2011)

Where will we be able to obtain the patterns from Lydia?

I'm going to be a great-grandmother (for the 1st time) in June) and I want to copycat that one.

Margie Y. in KY


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

What does the back look like?
I need more info can you pm me?


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Just got a 970 and an electronic color changer. Big learning curve. I made tons of blankets on the 940 but havent tried changing colors. too worried about floats


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

That is beautiful by the way


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is Adorable!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

jimyarm said:


> Where will we be able to obtain the patterns from Lydia?
> 
> I'm going to be a great-grandmother (for the 1st time) in June) and I want to copycat that one.
> 
> Margie Y. in KY


Lydia retired many years ago. She had several sets of blanket patterns for Brother and Passap knitting machines. Some dealers might still have her patterns, or check the for sale lists here, on Yahoo Groups and on Ravelry. Send a message telling what you are looking for. You can also try EBay.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## jimyarm (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, Mary! I appreciate your response. 

Margie Y. in KY


----------



## decemberlee (Mar 6, 2011)

nice makes mine look simple


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

rubyredz said:


> Just got a 970 and an electronic color changer. Big learning curve. I made tons of blankets on the 940 but havent tried changing colors. too worried about floats


If you do double bed jacquard with a color changer there are no floats. Makes a lovely thick blanket with all the floats worked in the back. Beautiful blanket, 30knitter! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

jimyarm said:


> Thank you, Mary! I appreciate your response.
> 
> Margie Y. in KY


I learned how to make my own from working with patterns by Lydia, Charlene Shafer, Lora Kinan (Daisyknits), The Afghan Queens, and Cathie Sanders,among others. I like to knit single motif afghans on my Passap using the Fantasy Fairisle technique.

I use Design A Knit to convert designs into stitch patterns. I've found that coloring book pages are the easiest to convert, because they, are black and white, and don't usually have as much detail as colored graphics. Below are 2 of my original designs. Pictures aren't the best, but you can see details. I wish I had pictures of every one I've knit over the years, but didn't always remember.

I'm currently working on afghans for my granddaughters. They want one with their college logos: Indiana University and University of Kansas. At least those two are easy, unless I make myself crazy by trying to add the mascots too.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Oooh I want to learn to do that!!!! Those are so very cool!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice 30knitter.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

There are no floats with this method of knitting.
It is a double fabric, with the floats caught between the layers.
Lovely!!
Patty S


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

ladyleopard3 said:


> There are no floats with this method of knitting.
> It is a double fabric, with the floats caught between the layers.
> Lovely!!
> Patty S


When knitting with the Fantasy Fairisle technique, the front lock (main bed) is set to knit two color tuck, the back lock (ribber) is set to knit every row. The result is the positive/negative design, with the wide fabric. The Double Happiness afghan is ONE panel wide. I used two strands of 2/24 yarn for each color. It took about 2 1/2 hours to knit, changing colors every two rows. Another 45 min. to an hour to bind off - I take the knitting off the machine to do a loop thru loop bind off while sitting with my feet up.

BTW, Double Happiness is a traditional Chinese wedding blessing. It was on the invitation to the wedding shower, and as soon as it saw it, I felt I had to try and adapt it to stitches. I added the Bride and Groom's names and the wedding date. Mom and Bride were thrilled.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Maryknits513 said:


> When knitting with the Fantasy Fairisle technique, the front lock (main bed) is set to knit two color tuck, the back lock (ribber) is set to knit every row. The result is the positive/negative design, with the wide fabric. The Double Happiness afghan is ONE panel wide. I used two strands of 2/24 yarn for each color. It took about 2 1/2 hours to knit, changing colors every two rows. Another 45 min. to an hour to bind off - I take the knitting off the machine to do a loop thru loop bind off while sitting with my feet up.
> 
> BTW, Double Happiness is a traditional Chinese wedding blessing. It was on the invitation to the wedding shower, and as soon as it saw it, I felt I had to try and adapt it to stitches. I added the Bride and Groom's names and the wedding date. Mom and Bride were thrilled.


Is 'Fantasy Fairisle' a term used on the Passap ? You can do Birds Eye Jacquard on the Silver Reed which sounds like it achieves the same effect as you describe - where the floats are knitted in and there is a two colour pattern on the reverse that is called 'birdseye'. With designaKnit8 and the electronic Silver Reed or brother machines you can do patterns the full width of the needle bed too.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

aussieHC said:


> Is 'Fantasy Fairisle' a term used on the Passap ? You can do Birds Eye Jacquard on the Silver Reed which sounds like it achieves the same effect as you describe - where the floats are knitted in and there is a two colour pattern on the reverse that is called 'birdseye'. With designaKnit8 and the electronic Silver Reed or brother machines you can do patterns the full width of the needle bed too.


Look at owl and cat afghan - don't know why the front picture is so small. The back picture isn't. It is the same design on the back, but the colors are reversed, and the writing is backwards. It is not Birdseye. There are no floats, because the color not being knitted is being tucked on the front (main) bed, and both colors are knitted every row on the back bed (ribber)

Look at the size of Double Happiness. As I said, it is one panel, no seams and it's over 5 feet wide. There are 178 stitches on the front, 179 stitches on the back, 284 rows in the pattern, which I designed using DAK 7. I've been knitting Fantasy Fairisle afghans on my Passaps for over 30 years, and have never seen one knit on a Brother or Studio/Silver Reed. Experts have told me it can be done. I haven't wanted,or needed to stress my Brother and Studio machines that much, so I have never tried.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Attached is one of a couple of baby blankets by Lydia I made recently. Full needle rib with a color changer. Made on a 965I with 900 ribber. Color changer works similar to YC6, but made for Brother/Knit King machines. They other blanket had baby's name and date of birth.


Adorable! Your blanket turned out nice.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments. The reason that the blankets are small is due to the tension being used. If I used a larger tension the blanket would be larger. I wanted baby blanket size not afghan size.


----------

